# What is a Hot shot volleygun



## doofyoofy (Mar 8, 2011)

So I didnt realize that there was a difference between hot shot volley gun and a normal hellgun. but apparently a hot shot volleygun is a special weapon of some sort...

So my question becomes is it a Light machine gun equivalent for hellguns? or a more powerful hellgun? or something? 

Thanks!
:scratchhead:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

The internet says:



> The Hellgun is slowly being replaced in the Imperial Guard by the more advanced Hotshot Lasgun whose beams are capable of piercing even Power Armour, which the Hellgun is not.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Which doesn't actually answer the question, since he is asking specifically about the volley gun not just hot shot lasguns.

The volley gun is more like a fully automatic rifle where the regular hot shots are semi automatic. They might be a little larger to compensate for larger power packs but that would be about it.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Wow. Usually my eyes work better than that, many apologies.

The Hot-Shot Volley Gun is a larger version of the Hot-Shot Lasgun that "incorporates penitent-class heat sink arrays" which means that they "can maintain a punishing rate of high powered fire" (ref. Tempestus Codex).

I'd say nail on the head with semi automatic vs. fully automatic @darkreever. Since I have zero real interest in real-world firearms and know almost nothing about them, is there a strength difference between the two or is it just rate of fire? I only ask because the Volley Gun has a higher Strength profile than the Lasgun in addition to the extra shots.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Difference between hotshot lasguns and regular? The hotshot is just an ap3 lasgun, it begins and ends with that improved ap.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

No, the difference between a semi-automatic weapon and a fully-automatic one. I was asking if firing fully-automatic was also stronger than semi-automatic since the Volley Gun is S4 salvo 2/4 to the Lasgun's S3 rapid fire.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

ntaw said:


> No, the difference between a semi-automatic weapon and a fully-automatic one. I was asking if firing fully-automatic was also stronger than semi-automatic since the Volley Gun is S4 salvo 2/4 to the Lasgun's S3 rapid fire.


In real life, the difference is in whether you have to pull the trigger and then manually re-chamber a round or whether you have a gas/water/mechanical system of re-chambering, thus allowing you to fire the weapon again 'automatically'.

Since we are dealing instead here with laser guns, this analogy doesn't really work, since there is no speed of re-chambering and the laser will fire every time you pull the trigger until it overheats and destroys itself.

It may be that the energy intake is higher and the heat ablation is more efficient, thus increasing the power and safety of firing it.


----------



## doofyoofy (Mar 8, 2011)

thanks for the replies guys!


----------

